# Quest for the Best Pure Vanilla FO -- FOUND!



## jiroband (Feb 9, 2019)

A few years back I was on a thread here looking for the best pure vanilla fragrance oil. Through my search, I've purchased over 60 versions from several suppliers -- all falling short of what I was looking for. I've tried all varieties from supposedly "true" vanilla FO's  . . . to baked goods types of vanilla FO's . . . to floral, fruit, musk, and tropical vanilla FO's . . . you name it, I've tried it. 

Along the way, I've found a few that seemed not too bad out of the bottle, but then either totally vanished, or morphed into an odd "chemical" odor during the CP cure. I was totally obsessed with this search, and never gave up. Finally, I found it:

*"Antahala Vanilla," from Elements Bath and Body*
(No, I do not work for them.)

Although it does have the slightest floral background out of the bottle, it is the the most true vanilla I have found. Not only that, but it's fairly strong and it sticks! After making my first batch of CP soap with it and cutting it into bars, it filled the room with an awesome, clean vanilla fragrance. Over a year and a half later -- with one bar I saved -- I can still smell the vanilla!

Did it turn the soap dark brown -- YES.
Did it accelerate trace or cause any problems -- NO.
Do I love it -- YES!

I'm extremely happy I found this, but my obsessive search for the best true, pure vanilla will likely continue.

Jim


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 9, 2019)

Great to hear your search has been successful!
Thanks for reporting back.

This links to your awesome reviews of some other vanilla FOs you’ve reported on for those who haven’t seen it:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/vanilla-test-project.55719/page-2


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you BIG time, Jim! It's fantastic that you took time to share your results with the group. One question, tho... did you test Brambleberry's "Vanilla Select"? Just curious. I have some on the shelf that I've used for blends but haven't soaped it straight yet. Also, did you use the Antahala in just soap? or both soap & lotion? Thanks!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you!! A good vanilla is hard to find IMO. I really dislike the buttery, bakery vanillas for soap. I will be giving this one a try.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 9, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> This links to your awesome reviews of some other vanilla FOs you’ve reported on for those who haven’t seen it:
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/vanilla-test-project.55719/page-2





  Thanks for the link, PJ.  I found BB's Vanilla Select in Post #28: BB Vanilla Select - understated, plastic. Well, harumpf! I heard elsewhere that it was "the best". Hmmm.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 10, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 36098
> Thanks for the link, PJ.  I found BB's Vanilla Select in Post #28: BB Vanilla Select - understated, plastic. Well, harumpf! I heard elsewhere that it was "the best". Hmmm.


Everyone's nose is different!


----------



## jiroband (Feb 10, 2019)

Zany,

I can't say 100% that I tried "Vanilla Select" from BB, but I think I must have since I believe I got all the vanillas from the big suppliers, like BB. I've thrown out a lot of my "failed" bottles over the years. 
And no, I have not tried AV in anything other than cp soap - yet.

Jim


----------



## jiroband (Feb 10, 2019)

Penelope Jane,

Thanks for finding the link to the previous posts!

You also made a very important point -- *everyone's nose is different!* 

Jim


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 11, 2019)

jiroband said:


> Penelope Jane,
> 
> Thanks for finding the link to the previous posts!
> 
> You also made a very important point -- *everyone's nose is different!  *Jim


One thing about scent I think is true is that if you say you like SweetCakes “Tahitian Vanilla" and I like it too I generally find that most of the scents you like I will like too.

Once you find someone with a similar “nose” to yours their reviews can be very helpful.

The same can be said of someone with an opposite “nose” to yours.  As in their reviews can help you eliminate scents!


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 11, 2019)

I would love to see your review and also TVivian's Quest for Coconut written up as an article. I love re-reading them, but i have to skim through to find the OP's posts! Not suggesting you re-write it all - but maybe cut and paste your reviews (and pics if there are in) and responses into a document and print it as a PDF, then maybe it could be stickied? 

I don't want much, do I?


----------

